# governor problems



## ccarseeley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, I'm anew member so I hope I'm doing this right. I have a 5hp Tecumseh Enduro OHV, model# OHH50 68039D (H), engine family# STP 172U1G1RB, displacement-172, D.M.O.-6305B. I don't know how to set the governor up. It was not hooked up when I got the motor. I have a Tecumseh mechanic's handbook but it doesn't show the type of setup I have. This motor goes on a gokart. Can anyone help me out. thank you.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

ccarseeley said:


> Hi, I'm anew member so I hope I'm doing this right. I have a 5hp Tecumseh Enduro OHV, model# OHH50 68039D (H), engine family# STP 172U1G1RB, displacement-172, D.M.O.-6305B. I don't know how to set the governor up. It was not hooked up when I got the motor. I have a Tecumseh mechanic's handbook but it doesn't show the type of setup I have. This motor goes on a gokart. Can anyone help me out. thank you.


Are you talking about the linkages from the governor to the carburetor, or adjustments to the governor?


----------



## ccarseeley (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for answering my question. Mainly from governor to carburetor and I'm not sure about what hole to put the spring in on the governor lever. Thank you.


----------

